# old chrome frame slate bottom tanks



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

someone offered to sell me a 24" long 14" wide 16" high tank.
the chrome frame is angeled slightly wider near the bottom.
the tank is in excellent condition, and holds water perfectly.

I was just wondering;
why do people still value such tanks?
is it purely nostalgia, or something more?
why did they make them that way?
cheap labor, weak glass, or lack of quality adhesives?
what would YOU pay for such a tank?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

They are old, neat looking, functional, and just downright cool. I generally only pay $0.50/gal for used tanks, but that tank I'd go as high as $1.50/gal, probably around $20.


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

What makes them special is that they are good retro/industrial design which a lot of people like. This ones even better than most with the angular frame. And since silicone wasn't around back then or not as available, the sealants were not as good so it was enforced it with the braces. Would make a nice terrarium. You might check ebay on completed items.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

dougiefresh said:


> Would make a nice terrarium. You might check ebay on completed items.


just curious, why is such a tank more desirable as a terrarium?
because of the way it looks, or that it's more likely to leak?

as for ebaY, well I think people are nuts,
_a feedback(0) shill may be pumping up the price_
but this does include an era fixture and heater...

eBay: Vintage 1950's AQUARIUM


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the main reason it is more valuable as a terranium is the high chance of leakage. With no sealent it can easily leak. But if it had sealent it would be a great looking aqaurium. A lot of people(including myself) are into the retro/industrial/rustic look.


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

I was kind of thinking more the in the way it would look in a living space. Terrariums are hot right now in interiors and this would be a neat piece to house orchids, mosses and bromeliads. 

These tanks can be re-sealed with silcone pretty easy for water tightness.

It's high, but that one on ebay is in-line with the prices of these tanks. This ones cooler though.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

A friend of mine tried to give me a 4' steel edged tank right before I moved. It was aweful to tell him I couldn't take it. Had the lights, stand, original filter, heater, everything. Along with a nice assortment of neon gravel. I love the look, and would love the challenge of aquascaping such a thin, tall tank. It makes my old 55 look easy!


----------



## sfcallen (Dec 13, 2006)

That tank is pretty large for that era with slate bottom. I think some of the really old tanks had the slate bottom because the heater burned under it. That thing is really cool!!!! Great find.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

spypet said:


> why do people still value such tanks?


These old steel framed tanks are need. I have acquired a 10Gal through the club but the general auction had several 40's. The value is that these tanks are built to last (many from way back when are still going strong). If a pane breaks you just cut it out and put in a new one. To make the tank safe and water proof you just have to reseal with a modern silicone (hidden by the brace). You might argue that a brand new 10g runs ~$10 but there is a cool factor in these tanks.

Another neat thing about these tanks is that many were make in odd sizes. I saw one with a 20"X6" footprint!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

BlueRam said:


> These old steel framed tanks are neat.. I saw one with a 20"X6" footprint!


gosh, I'd love that size. makes a cool windowsill terrarium.
maybe I could take this one and cut it in half lengthwise 

well, I'm gonna buy and schlepp this tank home on Sunday.
then I'll put it up for auction on ebaY for $100 just for kicks.
otherwise, I'll just keep it, or set it up as a gift for a loved one.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

There's a thread on here on how to reseal these tanks. Type in "Metaframe" in Search. 

The ones with the tapering in the frame are the brand name, original Metaframe tanks. I got a 5 gallon through freecycle.org for free, which reminds me that I still need to repair a broken side.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I got a small one from my teacher in kindergarten a long time ago, still have it. Not set up at the moment but it still holds water and all! Its a really really cool tank!

Who knows what it will be worth in 50 yrs.... 

-Andrew


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

In case anyone wants a 4 gallon metaframe nano tank;
eBay: VINTAGE STEEL FRAME AND SLATE BOTTOM


----------



## Redone (Apr 14, 2016)

I had one for years that I picked up at a garage sale. It was approx 25 -30 gallon and so beautiful. I sold it when I got my 34 gall hex. I wish I hadn't. These are hard to find and very well built. If it doesn't leak, it's great.


----------

